# DIY Tailstock holder and more ...



## ksor (May 23, 2016)

Look at my last project - ready for testing in a few days !

More  details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just  under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox.

If you like what you see then click the LIKE and SUBSCRIBE buttons on YouTube and you'll get a mail when I publish new videos !

Take a look on my other already finished projects: http://kelds.weebly.com/afsluttede-projekter.html

Here is my last project:

http://kelds.weebly.com/tailstock-die-holder.html


----------



## Herbiev (May 23, 2016)

Looking great so far


----------



## ksor (Jul 27, 2016)

Now I made some toolboxes for these die holders - take a look here:

http://kelds.weebly.com/toolboxes.html&#65279;


----------

